# Amphibious boat



## a_majoor (15 Aug 2010)

An interesting (if very special purpose) boat with the ability to drive itself in and out of the water:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/outdoors/recreation/boating/sealegs-amphibious-vehicle-test-drive?click=pm_news



> *Sealegs Amphibious Vehicle Test Drive*
> 
> A new amphibious craft provides uncommon versatility without compromising on-water performance. We took it for a spin—here's how it fared on land and in the water.
> BY MARK ANDERS
> ...


----------



## richp (17 Aug 2010)

That was very intresting, thank you for posting this. It has a clear advantage over the only amphibious vehicle i have seen, a Argo but this seems like it would have quite a bit more speed than an Argo.


----------



## McG (30 Mar 2011)

The Army Dive Centre has one of these trailer & LST in one: http://www.admiraldrive.com/FT2069.html


----------



## FSTO (30 Mar 2011)

MCG said:
			
		

> The Army Dive Centre has one of these trailer & LST in one: http://www.admiraldrive.com/FT2069.html



CFFSE Sea Div looked into getting one a few years ago, (mainly to resupply Betinick Island) but we couldn't get the funding. I wonder though how the salt water would effect the workings of the winch that raises and lowers the wheels.


----------



## a_majoor (30 Jul 2011)

Not exactly an amphibious boat, but a bit of "retro future" fun discovered while looking for information on some Scaled Composites aircraft:

http://stargazer2006.online.fr/menu.htm



> PARLC (Power-Augmented Ram Landing Craft)
> 
> Type: experimental high-speed ship to shore vehicle
> 
> ...



A different take on a "jet boat"!


----------

